# Home Made Pumpkin Filled Ravioli w/ Carbonara Sauce



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I've been meaning to make these for a couple of years. Finally got around to it today.

I grew the pumpkin "Sweet Sugar Pie" and made a puree. This was used to fill home made pasta ravioli (I have the metal crank pasta maker that clamps onto a table or countertop).

The sauce is a basic carbonara with bacon, cream, butter and parmesan cheese.

They are rich and delicate. A bit time consuming, but so worth it if you want to do something a little different and in the spirit of the harvest/autumn season.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Can I come over for dinner?


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

That sounds amazing. I've been wanting one of those pasta machines for a while now.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm coming to dinner along with Pensive


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

it's a party! I'll bring wine!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Road trip - wooHOO!!!!


----------



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks good! 

Here's my stupid question of the day: what does the pumpkin taste like? Is it sweet?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you all for your kind comments! Once you go fresh (pumpkins), you never go back to canned!

Peyjenk, it depends upon the variety as to how sweet. Generally, the flavor in pie pumpkins is nuttier and sweeter, but not sugary... (Often the "sweet" associated with pumpkins are the spices added to pumpkin pie.)

It is great in savory recipes. Below is a link with some info on cooking with fresh pumpkins.

http://www.pickyourown.org/pumpkincooking.php


----------



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks!


----------

